# keyless chuck



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a new Craftsman 21914 12" table-top drill press. I would like to get a keyless chuck for it. Can anyone recommend a good keyless chuck that will fit this drill press? I've done a Google search and have seen a lot of references to such a beast but never any actual information that would help me actually find one for purchase.
I would like a good quality one with good TIR but that won't break the bank (I know that those are contradictory requirements but I'd like to get the best mix I can).
Thanks for your help,
Mark


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark, your best option is to remove the chuck on your drill press and use a thread pitch gauge to verify the size you need. If you really want to change to a keyless chuck I am sure this is something you do not want to pay for twice so buy a Jacob's chuck; Jacob's chuck's are high quality and worth the money.


----------



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

I will have to check with the documentation on the drill press. I know that the chuck is not threaded, but has some kind of machine taper to keep it in place. I was hoping that someone would already know what kind it needed.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Jacob's chuck's are high quality and worth the money.


The "other" excellent (and comparable) make is Röhm (Germany). They make keyless chucks for a lot of high quality power tools as well as industrial machinery

Regards

Phil


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

+1 on Röhm. The taper will be a Jarno one (JT), probably JT1 or JT2

You might find this useful http://www.rohmgb.co.uk/aktuelldetail1.html?&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1243&cHash=8cd1d9ce75c22ced27cb614ba8d36ddc

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

I put one on my Craftsman DP also you don't need a high end for the drill press you can get one in the states, just about anywhere..
Pull out your manual and it will state the size for the chuck you need.

I should note I didn't take the Fac. chuck off I just chuck up the key less one when I want speed or to use the smaller drill bits (1/8" or smaller ) Plus I use the key less chuck in other tools like the lathe and the Router ..
They make many types of arbors for the chucks..the one I like to use most of the time is cut off Allen 3/8-24 cap screw for the arbor....

Amazon.com: 1/32-1/2" VME Keyless Drill Chuck, 33 Jacobs Taper mount: Home Improvement

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/search_1...=keyless+chuck&viewItems=25&autoRedirect=true
=======


----------



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

istracpsboss,

I'd like to follow the link that you posted but it says something about "no news_id given". Is there something wrong with the link?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Bobj3,
I'm a real newbie at all this. As far as I can tell, there isn't any manual for my DP. You seem to know a great deal about this. Is that for sure the correct taper mount for the 21914 DP? I assume that it is. So I buy it and a keyless chuck that fits on the other end and install it, right? I don't know how to remove the old chuck. A tool came with the DP the I believe is for removing the chuck but I don't know how to use it. Are there instructions for this type of thing anywhere on the web?
Please pardon such fundamental questions and thank you for your willingness to help.
Mark


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mark,

It sounds like your DP has a Morse taper for it's chuck. This is not unusual, my Delta does too.

There are several sizes of Morse tapers and you can get the dimensions for Morse Taper Sizes right here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Craftsman 21914 - 12 in. Drill Press Manuals

‪How to Remove and Reinstall a Drill Press Chuck‬‏ - YouTube
‪How to Remove a Drill-Press Chuck‬‏ - YouTube


Hi Mark

I don't suggest taking off the Fac. chuck, just buy a key less chuck with a 12-20 thread in it and use a Allen cap screw for the arbor bolt and the same for the smaller one as well.you can take off the old chuck off a cordless drill (3/8-24 thread the norm) that works well..

The 1/2" chuck as a down fall it can't go down the zero point like the 3/8" chucks can do easy, so you can chuck up the small drill bits, so no need to take away from the drill press you want to add to it... 


===
========



mickelsen said:


> Hi Bobj3,
> I'm a real newbie at all this. As far as I can tell, there isn't any manual for my DP. You seem to know a great deal about this. Is that for sure the correct taper mount for the 21914 DP? I assume that it is. So I buy it and a keyless chuck that fits on the other end and install it, right? I don't know how to remove the old chuck. A tool came with the DP the I believe is for removing the chuck but I don't know how to use it. Are there instructions for this type of thing anywhere on the web?
> Please pardon such fundamental questions and thank you for your willingness to help.
> Mark


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark, please forgive me if I caused you any confusion about changing the chuck. All of the Craftsman drill presses I have run across were small units that were similar to the way chucks are attached on most drills. In the US and Canada the Morse taper's are the most commonly found; I swap my 12" Delta drill press's chuck to my pen turning lathe when needed. Most of the newer mini lathes accept a #2 Morse taper.


----------



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

I've removed the chuck/arbor from my DP. On the side of the chuck is engraved "JT 33". I believe that this refers to the taper of the arbor. I think I should be able to remove the chuck from the arbor but I can see no way of doing it. I know that the taper is extremely precise and I don't want to damage it by trial and error. Can anyone tell me how to remove the chuck from the arbor?
Along the same lines, is it a good idea to remove and replace the chuck at all, or would it be better to just get an arbor and keyless chuck together? I'd just as soon save the money if I don't have to replace them both.
Thanks for your help,
Mark


----------

